# GF first Rock Fish



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

*GF first Rock Fish - 08 opening day*









bwahahaha sorry couldnt resist! (do a search with the same title)

actually its not her first or even 30th. but is her biggest to date.


----------



## Lineside_Addict (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats on the nice rock for your GF!!!

My GF and I went there later that night but only got one nice run off/spit hook for the whole night. She did manage to catch a 28" earlier in the day at the spot we were before though... I'll post a pic when I can. Not trying to hijack the thread but we can make this the girls with rocks post!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

congrats on the trophy girlfreind !!!! oh nice fish too


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Congrats. I didn't realize it was you two but some guy told me you landed 4 monsters within an hour around noon?

We got there at 2pm so we missed out on most of the mid-day action. We setup about 30-40 yards to the right of the point with the two white/blue umbrellas. At about 5pm we moved over to the point and a guy that just moved 5 mins before we did just to our right reeled in a 33"er. 15 mins later, my bro reeled in a 26"er. Within minutes, the guy to our left reeled in a 33"er. The irony! And to rub it in, their cast was between 30-50 yards out. We stayed till sunset with no keepers. I don't feel so bad though, those guys on both sides of us arrived before sunrise and put in some serious time and finally hooked up. All and all, not a bad day and nice weather.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Eugene,Tell the GF congrats,nice fish!:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Nice Fish..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice going EC!


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Nice catch*

On both parts....lol


----------



## uglycroaker (Sep 24, 2007)

Nice Rock! Can you take another pic with the fish a little lower please?? Thank you!


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Nice Fish you should brag even though you didn't catch it you showed her how so you get credit too.


----------



## MoJoe (Mar 25, 2008)

*keys!*

so, anybody ever found 'dem keys dude...

what time did you get out of there?


well, hopefully you caught another monster for the extra time you were there...

later

Joe


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice fish Jenny, almost as big as mine.


----------



## critter gitter (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice, When you got it you got it.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep she's a keeper!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Perty work EC.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

uglycroaker said:


> Nice Rock! Can you take another pic with the fish a little lower please?? Thank you!


you perv  if shed let me i wouldnt care postin pics when shes not grimey from fishin



CrawFish said:


> Nice fish Jenny, almost as big as mine.


are you talkin bout fish or boobs, cuz you deff got that one too 



critter gitter said:


> Nice, When you got it you got it.


dave, you are the man!! glad youre not in china!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

cocoflea said:


> Nice Fish you should brag even though you didn't catch it you showed her how so you get credit too.


whacha talkin bout, i got one too!! 
set up got my fish, lost another big fish handin the rod to jenny, jenny grabbed the rod and pulled hers in, while we were about 15 yards down bringing the fish in another rod screams off but i didnt care cuz we had the 2nd within reach. all in an hour. the whole beach shht muggin us. anyways hung out on the beach for a lil to enjoy the sun and tan.

show up and bow up


----------



## Los86sr (Sep 12, 2007)

nice fish, i saw when yall where reeling them in


----------



## traco95 (Apr 21, 2008)

was the fish caught at the beach by the bay bridege. I am looking for a place to take my nephew for rcok. Is this a good spot or shoul I look elsewhere


----------

